# The 2011 Astana Kit



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/davis-targets-milan-san-remo/150710

Well I'm not a fan of it. But I think Neil Browne said it best, it's "30% more Smurfy". haha


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

where's the specialized sponsorship logo??


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Rabo's is not bad.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

foofighter said:


> where's the specialized sponsorship logo??


It's on the front of the bibs, and right below the left collar bone.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

roadie92 said:


> It's on the front of the bibs, and right below the left collar bone.


i forgot the smilie face after i posted  just a little internet sarcasm hehe


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what is up*

with the stripes on the legs just ending?
Rabo's retro-esque kit, their best in years


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Man, I was sure Astana would go with this:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> with the stripes on the legs just ending?
> Rabo's retro-esque kit, their best in years


Rabobank 2011 kit is on my "must-buy-at-end-of-season-sales" list

I got me the 2010 Liquigas, Lampre and QuickStep kits for a song, included Tom Bonen's belgian champion jersey and Baso's pink one, I almost pulled the trigger on Ale Jet green jersey but I refrained. Oscarito's jersey will be in my collection next year


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like Rabobank - keeping same colors but mixing it up a bit with better design.
Like Garmin - except argyle and SKY team-like colors.
Bored by Astana - no real design change, but kept the same colors (no choice there I guess)

Should be a separate 2011 Kit Design Thread so people can easily compare and contrast in one place. Time for us all to play "Fashion Police"!


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd take the Astana over the Rabo, but I don't think either one is stellar. And I think I prefer Astana purely because the colors look better.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

roadie92 said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/davis-targets-milan-san-remo/150710
> 
> Well I'm not a fan of it. But I think Neil Browne said it best, it's "30% more Smurfy". haha


Interesting they chose Conan O'Brien to model their kit. He looks good with that hair cut though


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

No, I'm pretty sure that is Alexander Vinokourov. He is a professional racer. He rides for Astana.
Sorry, but I've read one too many posts here and the QuikStep thread where people can't see obvious sarcasm.
Oh, and where again were those Specialized logo's?


----------



## jonleestrong (Jan 10, 2011)

alexander is a bad A...Rabo Bank has horrible colors and has not been the great team but have supported cycling for so long.


----------

